# Great north bike tide today !



## Angry Blonde (30 Aug 2015)

it feels like christmas today like, been up mega early to sort my stuff out for the great north bike ride!

Good luck to all thats doing it !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Sep 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## Angry Blonde (3 Sep 2015)

Spot on, done it in four hours, only because the lad i was doing it with, was on a mtb, so i was waiting for him the whole time!

Ive signed up for the beast in durham on the 20th !

But the gnbr was good route and craic !


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Sep 2015)

You had perfect weather for it.


----------



## Angry Blonde (4 Sep 2015)

Aye it was great, looked a bit rough the last ten minutes but i never got wet ! Cracking day


----------

